# FS: African Cichlids



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Selling lots of my fish to make room for others.

x1 Copadichromis verduyni "Blue Face" 6" male $18 PENDING

























Breeding pair of Protomelas spilonotus "Tanzania" $45 PENDING
The 6.5" male is missing his left eye, but it doesn't affect his behavior. He is still capable of spawning with the female and eats like a pig.








5.5" Female - Please note that she is not currently holding, this is an older pic









x1 Albino peacock 5" $15









x1 OB Peacock 4" $15 This guy would be an excellent candidate for a mbuna community tank, he is very assertive at times.


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

your pictures arent showing up my friends


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Sunday Bump


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump need these fish gone! If they are not spoken for by this Sunday I'll put em up on Craigslist!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Updated fish list


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Weekend Bump


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Updated photos, last bump before they are put on Craigslist.


----------



## stargazer86 (Sep 22, 2011)

ah you have beautiful fish... but they're a little bit over my budget 

and i think too big for my tank now or will be too big 2 months from now


----------



## Fabian Aedo (Aug 11, 2011)

Hello there
I am interested on the Protomelas taeniolatus 4.5", is it still available, please let me know.
regards,


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

The Protomelas taeniolatus is available still as Patrick and his boys are very dilagent about keeping the post current. Its is a beatiful fish, Fabian Aedo, saw him last week


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Last Bump! Added new fish and new prices! If they are not gone by Christmas eve they are going to the LFS!


----------



## Fabian Aedo (Aug 11, 2011)

Excellent fish! very nice colors, healthy and excellent person to deal him. Please do not waste this opportunity

regards


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Added breeding pair of Protomelas spilonotus "Tanzania"


----------



## Fabian Aedo (Aug 11, 2011)

Are the Protomelas spilonotus "Tanzania" the 2 adults you have in your tanks or smaller ones?

thanks


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

They are the two adults that were in the same tank as the Red Empress, the juvenile tank.


----------



## Kyle Ohori (Dec 12, 2011)

im interested in your male Sciaenochromis fryeri 3.5" fry are they still available? and how much are you looking for them?


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Bump! New prices on the peacocks!


----------



## MOLOTO (Jun 8, 2010)

Updated post! The fish that you see are available unless otherwise stated. If they are not picked up by Friday they will be going to the LFS.


----------

